# 2001 f250 transmisson shift linkage



## smitty (Feb 13, 2005)

My truck started jumping out of park and also would not start in park!
I checked the linkage under the truck and nothing looked amiss,
I looked under the dash where the cable joined the upper linkage
right above the steering shaft the lever is attaches with two small screws
witch were falling out, I tightened the screws and that took care of both problems.
I did notice that when going from reverse to drive you had to lift the shift lever
after fixing the screws when you pull down on the lever it goes right into drive
It might pay to check these screws on a nice dry day instead of in a snowbank!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Glad you found your problem. This is rather common on all ford trucks 92 to present. I would recommend putting some lock-tite on the screws, so they can't work loose again.


----------



## PeteB4 (Aug 27, 2006)

Same problem with my '01 F350. Guy said could be the Parking Pall or Shift cable, but now that you mention it I found a screw on my floor right under the steering column. What did the screw look like?


----------



## PeteB4 (Aug 27, 2006)

Just got back from the shop with the truck. Exact problem as original poster stated. Guy at the transmission shop replaced screws and applied some lock tight. It was my first visit to the shop and nice to know the guy was honest and quick. I dropped it off at noon and had it back by 4:30.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Good to know, I have a 97 PSD and sometimes it slips out of reverse, must check this out next tme we get a warm day.

Thanks


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

I had the same problem last spring and those 2 little screws were almost off I tightened them and lock tight those buggers and havent had any problems since


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Ford has had a problem with those screws since the early 90's on ALL the vehicles they make not just the truck. cars too. If you have a Ford 1990 and newer it is recomended that you check them and also to put loctite on them. Even if they are not loose .


----------



## SnowFlakeChaser (Nov 4, 2006)

Dropping off my 2000 F-250 on tuesday. Thing wont even go into park. I milked it threw leaf cleanups by using the parking brake. About time I fix it.


----------

